# USD/CHF.....Dipping? (8-12-05 E-WAVE )



## MARKETWAVES (12 August 2005)

USD/CHF.....Dipping? (8-12-05 E-WAVE )

  WHER E WILL  WE  FIND  SUPPORT ?  

 APPEARS  TO  BE  VERY  OVERSOLD ...


  HERES A  POSSIBLE  WAVE-COUNT .... WILL  it  hold  ,,,,  That's   not
important  ,,,,  only  how  to  manage risk  is  the  important  factor ...


 * ALWAYS REMEMBER ….      *  


*What makes a market place is all of our diffrences of opinions .
------- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*
It is far more difficult to *Exit a trade * than to *Enter a trade *  .... I am sure that you have heard that said before ,,,

THIS IS WHY ,

*When making trade it just as important to have an idea where you want to exit as it is to place a stop to protect yourself from a move against you  .* 
( THIS IS A PEARL OF WISDOM ) 


*THERE IS NO HOLY GRAIL ///// I KNOW THAT YOU KNOW THIS ....*


THATS WHY I TRADE ELLIOT WAVES  , because its giving you a probability of where to look for a turn in a given market .....
The smaller the risk in relation to the price objective , the better chance of success in long haul .... (This is  called Risk to Reward )

It’s just the way that is ...



*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… * The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (13 August 2005)

LOOK  AT  WHAT  HAS  HAPPENED  ......  

WE  ACTUALLY  HELD  SUPPORT   .....


----------



## MARKETWAVES (15 August 2005)

Today  is  Sunday  8-14-05 

Time  to  update.....

DTM...  currently I am not looking at the  Aud/Usd right now...  it looks  overbought...  and  I  don't  like  break-outs  as  you  know...   my efforts  are  being  concentrarted  on the swiss usd/chf...  because it is oversold....  I  mean  extremly oversold...

Take a  look....  

We may have a launching pad getting ready to take off...



*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## DTM (15 August 2005)

Market,

the daily charts show that its getting ready to rebound.  A very positive candlestick formation in my opinion and seems to have found support.  Weekly charts show me that there's still a bit of retesting the support lines or that it will bounce and then retest support lines.  Monthly shows it still needs another month or two for the price to pan out or consolidate.  This dollar movement can really rocket so hope you catch it.  

If it was me, I would take the short term trade ie go long for a short term only and reverse when it turns to retest the support.  I'm sure you'll find the there will be a nice big movement within the next few weeks.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (16 August 2005)

Ok ,  here  we  are   ....  

DTM ......it's Monday   8-5-O5 ....    12;40 PM    OUR  TIME   

   The  results  are  in ...
* A  LAUNCHING PAD  INDDEED......  * this  market  has  taken  off  literlally


  This  wasn't a  hard one  to  figure  out  ,,,,  *The SWISS  FRANK   WAS DOWN  6  DAYS  IN  A  ROW  ON  THE  DAILY CHARTS....*

    It  was  extremely  oversold  .....  and  caused  oil  to go  through  the  roof  last  week  ...


  Well... here' s  something  to  think  about 

  Trading  is  not  only  a  battle  between  the  Bulls  and  the  Bears..... 
 it  is  more  importantly    a  battle  between  TECHNICALS    AND    FUNDAMENTALS ....

  IN THIS  CASE  THE   IT  SEEMS  THAT  THE  TECHNICALS  WON .....

  -----------------------------------------------------------

  I  WILL  NOT ADD ANY MORE  TO THIS  POST  ....  OBJECYTIVES  HAVE  BEEN  MET  ,,,,  ITS  TIME  TO  LOOK  FOR  ANOTHER  TRADE  SET  UP..


[SIZE=4]*  4  CHARTS  BELOW  SHOWING  RESULTS*  [/SIZE]


----------



## DTM (16 August 2005)

Wow...., nicely caught wave Markets.  Huge huge move.

Well done again.      :bier:


----------

